# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Kafshet ne Kuranin Famelarte

## _Mersin_

Kafshët e përmendura në Kuranin Famëlartë Disa shtazë për të cilat bëhet fjalë në Kuran, janë të përmendura për të treguar ndalesat lidhur me ato (derri), disa të tjerë për të krahasuar sjelljet dhe veprimet e këqia të njerëzve...
Disa shtazë për të cilat bëhet fjalë në Kuran, janë të përmendura për të treguar ndalesat lidhur me ato (derri), disa të tjerë për të krahasuar sjelljet dhe veprimet e këqia të njerëzve (gomari, qeni dhe sorra), disa janë treguar për të stimuluar meditimin lidhur me argumentet për egzistencën e All-llahut (devja, miza, mushkoja) e disa tjerë (kali) për të lavdëruar shtazët si dhunti e A-llllahut ndaj njerëzve. 

Disa sure të Kuranit janë emërtuar me emra të shtazëve. Sureja El Bekare (kaptina e lopës) Sureja Nahl (kaptina e bletës) Sureja Ankebut (kaptina e marimangës), Sureja Neml (kaptina e bubrecës) Sureja Fil (kaptin e elefantit). Këto sure janë emëruar kësisoj ngase trajtojnë tema lidhur me kafshët e përmendura, shembull në suren El Bekare trajtohet lopa e prerë nga bijët e izraelit, dhe ngjajshëm më suret tjera. 

Njëashtu në Kuranin famëlartë janë të përmendura edhe emrat në mënyrë të përgjithshme për kafshët si *Ed Dabbe* (e përmendur 14 herë) dhe *Ed Devvba* (e përmendur 4 herë). Deba, supozohet të përfshijë të gjithë gjallesat së bashku me njeriun ose vetëm shtazët pa njeriun. *Dabbetu'l Arz* tregon insektet që gëryejnë lisat si dhe përdoret për të treguar kafshën që është shenjë paralajmëruese e Kijametit. *Et-Tejr*- shpend, përmendet 34 herë, *Tair* njëashtu shpend përmendet 5 herë duke përfshirë shpendët Ebabil, shpezën e Ibrahimit a.s. dhe shpezën e Isait a.s. si dhe El *Xhejarih* qe figuron për qenë ose shpend. Ndërsa fjala *Es Sebu* e cila përmendet në Kuran tregon për luaj, dhelpër, tigër, hienë si dhe shtazët të egra të ngjajshme. Ndërsa termi *Enam* kalon 32 herë në Kuran. 

Në shumë vende në Kuran përmenden edhe specifikat e shtazëve si dhe produktet të cilat i përfitojmë nga ato. Ja një krahasim interesant ; qeni përmendet 17 herë, majmuni 16, derri 15, gjarpëri 14, deleja 13, deveja 12, lopa dhe viqi 11, kali 10, mushka 9, gomari 8, dhelpra 7, bleta 6, bubreca 5, marimanga 4, mickoja 3 ndërsa miza përmendet 2 herë. 

*Edhe shtazët janë grupe kolektive dhe ummete* 

Një detal specifik në Kuran është shumë interesant ngase në këtë detal edhe shtazët janë cilësuar si "ummet". Shprehja ummet e cila është shumë e rëndësishme në Islame, është interesante të përdoret edhe për shtazët. 

All-llahu i Madhëruar thotë në Ku'ran: 
*
"Nuk ka asnjë gjallesë në tokë dhe as shpendë që fluturojnë me dy krahë e që nuk janë të ndara në grupe (të ndryshme), sikurse edhe ju (Zoti i krijoi, i pajisi si juve). Asgjë nuk kemi lënë pas dore nga evidenca. Më në fund te Zoti i tyre do të tubohen" (Enam 38)* 

Në Kuran poashtu shtazët reflektojnë forcën absolute krijuese të All-llahut si dhe të mirat e ofruara nga Gjithëmëshirshmi për robërit e vet; *"Ju edhe në kafshët keni mësim (përvojë). Ne nga një pjesë e asaj që e kanë në barqet e tyre mes ushqimit të tyre dhe gjakut, ju japim të pini qumësht të pastër, të shijshëm (të lehtë) për ata që e pinë" (Nahl 66)* 


Në Kuran tregohet se kafshët janë në shërbim të njerëzve dhe janë të dobishme për njerëzit; 
*"A nuk e shohin ata se nga ajo që Ne vetë e shpikëm, u krijuam atyre kafshët. Dhe ua bëmë ato që t'u binden atyre, e disave prej tyre u hipin, ndërsa prej disave ushqehen. Ata kanë edhe dobi të tjera në to, e edhe pinë (qumësht) prej tyre. A nuk duhet të falënderojnë?" (Jasin 71-73)* 


Në anën tjetër sipas Kuranit, All-llahu i dha njërëzve mundësinë dhe dijeninë që të zbusin dhe edukojnë kafshët. Njerëzit pastaj kanë perceptuar se si mësojnë kafshët dhe i kanë zbutur ato. Në Kuran lidhur me edukimin e shtazëve janë dhënë shembull kafshët e gjahut. Në psikologjinë e edukimit bashkëkohor shumë shkenctar kanë vërtetuar se edhe kafshët mund të mësojnë. Aftësia e edukimit të shtazëve varet nga shkalla e kushtëzimit. Kurani pikërisht i referohet metodës së kushtëzimit për edukimin e shtazëve. 


*Shtazët në hadithet e të dërguarit Muhammed a.s.
*
Paralelisht me Kuranin edhe i dërguari i All-llahut, Muhammedi (s.a.s) ka kushtuar rëndësi të madhe mbrojtjes së kafshëve duke urdhëruar sjellje të butë dhe mëshirën ndaj tyre. Historia islame dëshmon për sjelljet e mira të Pejgamberit ndaj kafshëve, ruajtjen e tyre nga dëmtimet dhe nga torturimet. I dërguari i All-llahut kishte ndaluar qysh para 14 shekujsh keqtrajtimet dhe torturimet e shtazëve. 

Kështu që Profeti Muhammed s.a.s. i ka këshilluar besimtarët që të jenë të mëshirshëm jo vetëm ndaj njerëzve por edhe ndaj gjithë gjallesave të tjera. *"Rrahmani i mëshiron ata të cilët kanë mëshiruar, bëhuni të mëshirshëm me ato në tokë që të gjeni mëshirë nga engjujt në qiell" (Tirmidhiu" B.b 16)* 


*"Kushdo që e mbyt pa të drejtë një shpend, All-llahu në Ditën e Gjykimit do e llogaris atë"* thotë i dërguari i mëshirshëm. Njëashtu profeti këshillon që të mos prishen foletë e shpendëve, mos të merren vezët dhe të vogjlit e tyre. Tregohet se njëherë Pejgamberi e kishte qortuar një njeri pasi ai kishte marrë të vegjlit e shpendëve dhe kishte tentuar të largohet. I dërguari i All-llahut kishte urdhëruar që menjëherrë t'i kthej ato në vend. 

Këshillat e Pejgamberit kanë qenë shumë ndikimlënëse për muslimanët gjatë historisë. Me një edukatë të tillë të marrë nga Muhammedi a.s., muslimanët kanë qenë të mëshirshëm ndaj çdo gjëje, nuk i kanë torturuar robërit e luftës dhe pjestarët e besimeve të tjera që kanë jetuar lirshëm në mesin e muslimanëve. Në këtë perandori të mëshirës edhe kafshët kanë pasur një pozitë shumë të mirë. Po ashtu, Pejgamberi këshillon që sjellja e mirë ndaj kafshëve mund të jetë arsye për tu shpërblyer me Xhennet dhe sjellja e keqe për tu ndëshkuar me Xhehennem.

----------


## _Mersin_

*Kafshët për të cilat flet Kurani 
*
[B]
*1. Deveja*
*

"Nuk ka dyshim se ata që përgënjeshtruan argumentet Tona dhe nga mendjemadhësia u larguan prej tyre, atyre nuk u hapen dyert e qiellit dhe nuk do të hyjnë në xhennet deri të përbirojë deveja nëpër vrimën e gjilpërës. Ja, kështu i shpërblejmë kriminelët" (Araf 40) 

*
*2. Mushkoja*
*

"All-llahu nuk ngurron që të marrë çfarëdo shembulli, qoftë mushkojë a diçka edhe më e imët se ajo. Për sa u përket atyre që besuan, ata e dinë se ai (shembull) është i vërtetë nga Zoti i tyre, ndërsa ata të cilët mohuan do të thonë: "Ç'deshi All-llahu me këtë si shembull?" Ai me te humb shumë, e po me te udhëzon në rrugën e drejtë shumë, po me përjashtim të atyre që janë jashtë rrugës, Ai me te nuk humb tjetër" ( Bekae 26) 

*
*3. Mushka*
[B]

"Edhe kuajt (i krijoi), edhe mushkat edhe gomarët, për t'ju hipur atyre dhe si stoli, e Ai krijon (për hipje) çka ju (tash) nuk dini" (Nahl 8)

----------


## _Mersin_

[/B]
*4. Viqi*
*

"Edhe Ibrahimit i patën ardhur të dërguarit (engjëjt) tanë me myzhde dhe i thanë: "Selam". Ai u përgjigj: "Gjithnjë paçi selam" dhe nuk vonoi t'ju sjellë një viç të pjekur (të fërguar në gurë)" (Hud 69) 

"E kur i premtuam Musait (t'ia japim Tevratin) dyzet net, pas tij ju (pasi shkoi ai për Tevrat) e adhuruat viçin, ju ishit dëmtues (të vetes suaj)" (Bekare 51) 

*
*5. Lopa*
*

"Ata thanë: "Lute Zotin tënd për ne të na sqarojë çfarë është ajo"? Ai tha: "Ai thotë se ajo është një lopë as e vjetër (e moshuar) as e re (mëshqerë), është e mesme, zbatoni pra atë që urdhëroheni"!" (Bekare 68) 

"E (posaçërisht) ndaj atyre që janë jehudi Ne u kemi ndaluar çdo (kafshë) thundrake: nga lopët dhe delet u kemi ndaluar dhjamin e tyre, pos atij (dhjami) në shpinën dhe në zorrët e tyre dhe pos atij të përzier me ndonjë asht. Këtë (masë-ndalesë) e morëm si ndëshkim ndaj mëkatit të tyre. S'ka dyshim, Ne jemi të vërtetë (në çka ju rrëfejmë)" (Enam 146) 

*
*6. Gjarpëri*
[B]

"Ai (Musai) e hodhi shkopin e vet, kur ja, u shfaq gjarpër i vërtetë. Dhe e nxori dorën e vet, kur qe, për shikuesit dritë e bardhë" (Araf 107-108) 

"Atëherë, (Musai) e hodhi shkopin e vet, i cili u shndërrua në gjarpër të vërtetë" (Shuara 32)

----------


## _Mersin_

*7. Karkaleci*
*

"Atëherë (për shkak të mohimit) Ne lëshuam kundër tyre: vërshimin, karkalecat, rriqërat (insekte dëmtuese), bretkosat dhe gjakun, fakte të qarta njëra pas tjetrës, po ata mbanin kokëfortësi sepse ishin popull mëkatarë" (Araf 133) 

"Dalin prej varreve, e si karkaleca të shpërndarë e me shikim të përulur" (Kamer 7) 

*
*8. Gomari*
*

"Shembulli i atyre që janë obliguar me Tevrat, dhe nuk e zbatojnë atë, është si shembulli i ndonjë gomari që bart libra. Shembull i keq është shembulli i popullit që i përgënjeshtroi ajetet e All-llahut, e All-llahu nuk udhëzon në rrugë të drejtë popullin jobesimtar" (Xhuma 5) 

"Edhe kuajt (i krijoi), edhe mushkat edhe gomarët, për t'ju hipur atyre dhe si stoli, e Ai krijon (për hipje) çka ju (tash) nuk dini" (Nahl 8) 

"Të jesh i matur në ecjen tënde, ule zërin tënd, se zëri më i egër është zëri i gomarit" (Lukman 19) 

*
*9. Balena - peshku i madh*
*

"Dhe atë e kafshoi (e gëlltiti) peshku i madhë, zatën ai ishte që e meritoi qortimin" (Saffat 142) 

"Po ti bëhu i durueshëm ndaj caktimit të Zotit tënd, e mos u bë si ai i peshkut në kohën kur pat thirrur (Zotin) dhe ishte i mllefosur" (Kalem 48) 

*

----------


## _Mersin_

*10. Derri*
*

"(All-llahu) Ua ndaloi juve vetëm të ngordhtën, gjakun, mishin e derrit dhe atë që therret (ngrihet zëri me të) jo në emër të All-llahut. E kush shtrëngohet (të hajë nga këto) duke mos pasur për qëllim shijen dhe duke mos e tepruar, për të nuk është mëkat. Vërtet All-llahu falë, është mëshirues" (Bekare 173) 

"Thuaj: "Në atë që më është shpallur mua (në Kur'an) nuk po gjej të ndaluar diçka nga ushqimi, përveç në qoftë se ai (ushqimi) është: cofëtinë, gjak i derdhur ose mish derri, ai është i ndytë, dhe pos asaj që është therrur jo në emër të All-llahut (por të ndonjë idhulli) e që është mëkat. E kush detyrohet (t'i hajë këto të ndaluara), por duke mos pasur për qëllim shijen dhe duke mos e tepruar, Zoti yt është që falë e mëshiron shumë" (En ama 145) 

*
*11. Kali*
*

"Njerëzve u është zbukuruar dashuria ndaj të këndshmeve, ndaj grave, djemve e ndaj pasurisë së grumbulluar nga ari e argjendi, ndaj kuajve të stolisur, bagëtisë e bujqësisë. Këto janë kënaqësi të kësaj bote, po tek All-llahu është e ardhmja më e mire" (Ali imran 14) 

*
*12. Ujku* 
*

"Ai tha: "Unë mallëngjehem po të vijë me ju, e edhe kam frikë se do ta hajë ujku, kur mungon kujdesi juaj për të". 
Ata thanë: "Për Zotin, nëse e ha ujku, e duke qenë ne grup kaq i fortë, atëherë ne mos qofshim fare!"" (Jusuf 13-14) 

"Thanë: "O babai ynë, ne shkuam të bëjmë gara, e Jusufin e lamë te teshat tona dhe atë e kishte ngrënë ujku. Ti nuk do të na besosh neve, edhe po të jemi të vërtetë!"." (Jusuf 17) 

*

----------


## _Mersin_

*13. Miza* 
*

"O ju njerëz, ja një shembull, veni veshin pra: Vërtet ata që po i adhuroni në vend të All-llahut, ata nuk mund të krijojnë asnjë mizë, edhe nëse tubohen të gjithë për të, e po ashtu, nëse miza ua rrëmben atyre ndonjë send, ata nuk do të mund ta shpëtojnë atë prej saj. I dobët është edhe lutësi edhe i luturi" (Haxh 73) 

*
*14. Shkurtëza* 
*

"Dhe Ne bëmë që retë t'u bëjnë e hije, ju furnizuam me rrëshirë (të ëmbël) dhe me shkurtëza. (Ju thamë) Hani nga të mirat që ju furnizuam! (Ata nuk qenë mirënjohës). Po Neve ata nuk na bënë kurrfarë dëmi, por ata e dëmtuan vetveten" (Bekare 57) 

O bijt e israilit, Ne ju shpëtuam prej armikut tuaj, ua përcaktuam anën e djathtë të Turit (për shpalljen e Tevratit), ju furnizuam me rrëshirë (si mjalti) dhe me shkurtëza" (Taha 80) 

*
*15. Dele* 
*

"Ai (krijoi) tetë lloje (nga kafshët shtëpiake): prej deleve dy (dash e dele), prej dhive dy (cjap e dhi). Thuaj: "A janë të ndaluar (haram) dy meshkuj apo dy femra apo çka mbanë (pjell) mitra e dy (llojeve të tyre) femrave?" Më tregoni, pra, me fakte të ditura (e jo me trillime) nëse jeni të sinqertë" (Enam 143) 

*

----------


## _Mersin_

*16. Bretkosa* 
*

"Atëherë (për shkak të mohimit) Ne lëshuam kundër tyre: vërshimin, karkalecat, rriqërat (insekte dëmtuese), bretkosat dhe gjakun, fakte të qarta njëra pas tjetrës, po ata mbanin kokëfortësi sepse ishin popull mëkatarë" (El araf 133) 

*
*17. Marimanga* 
*

"Shembulli i atyre, të cilët veç All-llahut morën mbrojtës (zota idhujsh), është si shembulli i merimangës që thur shtëpi, e sikur ta dinin ata, më e dobëta shtëpi është e shtëpia e merimangës" (Ankebut 41) 

*
*18. Sorra* 
*

"All-llahu dërgoi një sorrë, e cila groponte në dhe, për t'i treguar atij se si ta mbulojë trupin e vëllait. E ai i tha: "I mjeri unë, a nuk qesh i aftë të bëhem si kjo sorrë, e ta mbuloja trupin e vëllait tim?" Ashtu mbeti i penduar" (Maide 31) 

*

----------


## _Mersin_

*19. Insekte - flutura* 
*

"Ajo është ditë kur njerëzit bëhen si insekte të shpërndara" (Karia 4) 

20. Elefanti* 
*

"A nuk e ke parë se ç'bëri Zoti yt me poseduesit e elefantit?" (Fil 1) 

*
*21. Majmuni* 
*

"Ju tanimë e keni të njohur çështjen e atyre nga mesi juaj që nuk respektuan (urdhrin) në të shtunën, e Ne u thamë: Shndërrohuni në majmunë të përbuzur!" (Bekare 65) 

"Thuaj: "A t'ju lajmëroj për një të keqe (të zezë) më të dëmshme (nga ajo e metë që na e shihni) si dënim nga All-llahu? (Ajo është) Mallkimi i atij që e mallkoi All-llahu dhe hidhërimi ndaj tij, që disa prej tyre i shndërroi në majmunë e në derra, e i bëri adhurues të djallit. Të tillët janë në pozitë më të keqe dhe më të humburit prej rrugës së drejtë" (Maide 60) 

*

----------


## _Mersin_

*22. Luani* 
*

"Ata ishin si gomarë të trembur (të egër).Që ikin prej luanit (ose prej gjahtarit)" (Mudethir 50-51) 

*
*23. Riqëra - mora* 
*

'Atëherë (për shkak të mohimit) Ne lëshuam kundër tyre: vërshimin, karkalecat, rriqërat (insekte dëmtuese), bretkosat dhe gjakun, fakte të qarta njëra pas tjetrës, po ata mbanin kokëfortësi sepse ishin popull mëkatarë" (Araf 133) 

*
*24. Qeni* 
*

"E sikur të donim Ne, do ta ngrenim lartë me atë (dituri), por ai nuk iu largua tokës (Dunjasë) dhe shkoi pas epshit të vet. Shembulli i tij është si ai i qenit, të cilin nëse e përzë ai e nxjerr gjuhën, po edhe nëse nuk e përzë, ai sërish e nxjerr gjuhën. Ky është shembulli i atyre që i konsideruan të rreme argumentet Tona. Ti rrëfe tregimet (umetit tënd) në mënyrë që ata të mendojnë" (Araf 176) 

*

----------


## _Mersin_

*25. Dhia* 
*

"Ai (krijoi) tetë lloje (nga kafshët shtëpiake): prej deleve dy (dash e dele), prej dhive dy (cjap e dhi). Thuaj: "A janë të ndaluar (haram) dy meshkuj apo dy femra apo çka mbanë (pjell) mitra e dy (llojeve të tyre) femrave?" Më tregoni, pra, me fakte të ditura (e jo me trillime) nëse jeni të sinqertë" (Enam 143) 

*
*26. Bubreca* 
*

"Deri atëherë kur arritën mbi luginën e buburrecave, një buburrec tha: "O ju buburreca, hyni në vendet tuaja që të mos u copëtojë Sulejmani dhe ushtria e tij duke mos ju vërejtur"" (Neml 18) 

*
*27. Bleta* 
*

"Zoti yt i dha instinkt bletës: "Ndërto shtëpi nëpër kodra (male), nëpër drunj (pemë) dhe nëpër kulmet që ata (njerëzit) i ndërtojnë" (Nahl 68) 

*

----------


## _Mersin_

*28. Pupëza* 
*

"Dhe vështroi shpendët e tha: "Ç'është që nuk e shoh pupëzën? Jo, ajo nuk qenka këtu!" (Neml 20)*

----------


## jarigas

> *10. Derri*
> [B]
> 
> "(All-llahu) Ua ndaloi juve vetëm të ngordhtën, gjakun, mishin e derrit dhe atë që therret (ngrihet zëri me të) jo në emër të All-llahut. E kush shtrëngohet (të hajë nga këto) duke mos pasur për qëllim shijen dhe duke mos e tepruar, për të nuk është mëkat. Vërtet All-llahu falë, është mëshirues" (Bekare 173)


*NJe pyetje Mjekesia..A ka ndonje shpjegim ne Kuran per arsyen e mosngrenies se mishit te derit???Flm.*

----------


## _Mersin_

> *NJe pyetje Mjekesia..A ka ndonje shpjegim ne Kuran per arsyen e mosngrenies se mishit te derit???Flm.*


Pervec njerzve jane tre lloj krijesash te tjera.Jane engjejt, shejtanet dhe kafshet.Njeriu sipas veprave mund ti perngjasoje ketyre krijesave.Ka njerez qe i binden Zotit dhe marrin cilesi engjejsh, ka njerez qe e kundershtojne Zotin dhe marrin cilesi shejtanesh ka dhe njerez qe pasojne vetem instiktet dhe epshet e tyre ne gjera te ndaluar dhe keto marrin cilesi kafshesh.

Eshte vertetuar shkencerish qe njeriu merr cilesi te kafsheve qe ushqehet dhe sillet si to.

Klasifikimi i gjërave në të lejuara dhe në të ndaluara, bëhet sipas urdhërit të Allahut. Allahu (xh.sh.) disa gjëra i bën "hallall" e disa i bën "haram". Pra, feja është provim, është një propozim dhe alternativë që u jepet njerëzve. Allahu (xh.sh.) që t'i bëjë njerëzit të përshtatshëm për të hyrë në xhenet i kalon në provim. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Si arsye për t'u sprovuar
Klasifikimi i gjërave në të lejuara dhe në të ndaluara, bëhet sipas urdhërit të Allahut. Allahu (xh.sh.) disa gjëra i bën "hallall" e disa i bën "haram". Pra, feja është provim, është një propozim dhe alternativë që u jepet njerëzve. Allahu (xh.sh.) që t'i bëjë njerëzit të përshtatshëm për të hyrë në xhenet i kalon në provim. Për këtë arsye ka vendosur disa rregulla e disa gjëra të ndaluara. Gjëja themelore është bindja ndaj këtyre urdhërave dhe ruajtja nga gjërat e ndaluara. Principet e vendosura nga Allahu (xh.sh.) kanë shumë dobi si për njeriun në planin personal, ashtu edhe për njerëzit në planin e përbashkët (të shoqërisë). Ndalimi i përdorimit të mishit të derrit është një prej atyre gjërave të quajtura "haram". Kjo ndalesë përmban në vetvete shumë dobi, disa prej të cilave do i trajtomë më poshtë.

Lëndët helmuese
Mishi i derrit është një mish shumë me dhjam, dhe mbas konsumimit ky dhjam kalon në gjak dhe në një të ardhme rrezikon shëndetin e njeriut. Kjo yndyrë që shëtit nëpër damarët e njeriut, bëhet shkak për rritjen e tensionit (hipertension), bllokimin e damarëve dhe për infarkt të zemrës.
Në mishin e derrit gjendet dhe një lëndë e dëmshme e quajtur "Sutoksin". Për t'u hedhur jashtë trupit tonë kjo lëndë që hyn me mishin e derrit, duhet që gjëndrat linfatike të punojnë më tepër. Tek fëmijët kjo gjëndje bëhet shkak për qelbëzimin dhe fryrjen e tyre. Qafa e fëmijës së sëmurë fryhet në mënyrë anormale dhe ngjan me atë të derrit. Për këtë arsye kësaj sëmundje "skrofuloz" i vihet dhe emri "sëmundja e derrit". Me avancimin e sëmundjes gjithë gjëndrat limfatike në trup infektohen, fryhen, temperatura rritet, nisin dhimbjet dhe paraqitet një gjendje e rrezikshme.

Sasia e tepërt e squfurit
Mishi i derrit është i pasur me squfur dhe me konsumimin e tij në trupin e njeriut hyn një sasi më e madhe se normalja. Ky squfur i tepërt depozitohet në pjesët kërcore, në muskuj dhe nerva, dhe në artikulacione (kyçe) shkakton inflamacion, prishje të tyre dhe sëmundje të tjera. Në qoftë se mishi i derrit konsumohet vazhdimisht, pjesët e forta kërcore në trup fillojnë të dobësohen dhe me kohë shtypen nën peshën e trupit, dhe kështu kyçet (artikulacionet) prishen. Duart e njerëzve që konsumojnë vazhdimisht mishin e derrit, qullosen, e në to formohen shtresat e dhjamit. Nëse një sportist vazhdimisht ha këtë mish, bëhet dembel, ndien lodhje dhe lëviz më pak e më ngadalë. Disa futbollistë për pasojë kanë humbur edhe profesionin e tyre.

Rritja e tepërt
Hormoni i rritjes, është një tjetër lëndë që gjendet me shumicë në trupin e derrit. Derrkuci kur lind është disa qind-gramë por brenda 6-muajsh shkon në 100 kg. Kjo rritje kaq e shpejtë bëhet shkak për infeksion dhe enjtje në organe të ndryshme. 
Gjithashtu bëhet shkak për një rritje anormale në kockat e duarve, të këmbëve, hundës, dhe nofullave si dhe shkakton dhjamosje të trupit.
Efekti më i spikatur i hormonit të rritjes së derrit është krijimi i kushteve të përshtatshme për zhvillimin e kancerit. Personat të cilët merren me therjen e derrave thonë se pas një moshe të caktuar derrat meshkuj në përgjithësi preken nga kanceri.

Sëmundjet e lëkurës (dermatologjike)
Mishi i derrit përmban lëndët e quajtura "histamin" dhe "imtidazol", lëndë të cilat shkaktojnë ndjenjën e kruajtjes në lëkurë. Kjo përgatit fushën për sëmundje lëkure si; Ekzema, dermati, neuro dermatit.
Gjithashtu këto lëndë rrisin mundësinë që njeriu të preket dhe nga sëmundjet e mëposhtme; apandesiti, sëmudje të tëmthit e rrugëve të tij, infeksion të damarëve, etj. Për këtë arsye doktorët i rekomandojnë të sëmurëve të zemrës (sëmundje kardiake) që të mos hanë mish derri në mënyrë absolute.
Mjeku gjerman, Prof. Dr. Reckeweg në veprën e tij "Mishi i derrit dhe shëndeti i njeriut" tregon një kujtim të vetin duke thënë: "Për t'u çlodhur kisha vajtur në një fermë larg qytetit. Në familjen ku qëndrova, babai vuante nga antroza (sëmundje degjenerative e kyçeve) dhe nga qelbëzimi i kyçit të ngofjes (pjesa e bashkimit të kofshës me trupin). Gjithashtu kishte dhe shqetësime nga mëlçia. Nëna kishte variçe dhe një ekzemë që i jepte shumë bezdi në këmbë. Vajzat e familjes vuanin nga insufiçenca e zemrës dhe romatizma. Edhe djali që dukej më i shëndetshmi, pasi vuante nga angina filloi të kishte dhe ai insufiçensë zemre. Një tjetër vajzë vuante nga bronshiti kronik. Ndërsa djali i vogël i shtëpisë vuante nga pleuriti kronik. Gjatë vizitës mjekësore që ju bëra banorëve të sipërpërmendur të fermës vura re diçka; në oborrin e fermës një derr i madh e i pisët shëtiste sa andej-këndej e futej kudo.
Ndalova vizitën dhe i thashë banorëve të fermës: "A e shihni atë derrin atje? Mishi i tij, lëndët e dëmshme që ai përmban e që ju i konsumoni vazhdimisht janë shkaktarë të sëmundjeve tuaja.
Familja ku unë qëndrova dhe familjet e tjera fqinje që i rrethonin e që dëgjuan këshillën time, hoqën dorë nga mishi i derrit, shpëtuan ose u lehtësuan nga shumica e sëmundjeve dhe tani në fermat e tyre s'sheh veçse dele."

Mishi i derrit dhe Trishina (shiriti)
Një nga sëmundjet e rrezikshme që i kalon njeriut me anë të mishit të derrit është "Trishina". Derrat e marrin këtë sëmundje kur hanë minj ose mishin e derrave me shirit. Shiriti nuk shkakton sëmundje të rëndësishme tek derrat, por kur kalon tek njeriu shkakton një sëmundje të rrezikshme dhe vdekjeprurëse. Krimbat e vegjël të trishinës që merren me mishin e derrit, nga stomaku dhe zorrët kalojnë në gjak dhe kështu përhapen në të gjithë trupin. Në veçanti vendosen në nofull, gjuhë, qafë, dhe në muskujt në zonën e kraharorit. Ata shkaktojnë paralizë në muskujt e përtypjes e të të folurit. Gjithashtu shkaktojnë bllokim në damarë, menengjit (qelbëzim i cipës së trurit). Në disa raste të rënda përfundimi është vdekja. Ana më e keqe e kësaj sëmundjeje është se nuk ka një mjekim të caktuar.
Sëmundja e trishinës, është e përhapur veçanërisht në vendet ku konsumohet mishi i derrit. Megjithë kontrollet e rrepta të veterinerëve në Norvegji, Angli dhe Poloni vërehen epidemitë e trishinës. Për vendet islame kjo sëmundje është e panjohur pasi muslimanët nuk e përdorin mishin dhe nënproduktet e derrit.

Ushqimet dhe veçoritë e njeriut
Njerëzit dhe kafshët, pak a shumë ndikohen nga ushqimet që hanë. P.sh. macja, qeni, luani, që ushqehen me mish janë paksa të egër dhe shqyes; ndërsa delja, dhia, deveja, që ushqehen me barishte janë më të buta dhe më paqësore.
Kjo është e vlefshme dhe për njerëzit. Është vërejtur se ata që ushqehen me mish e nënproduktet e derrit në përgjithësi janë më të rreptë, ndërsa të tjerët janë më të urtë e të butë nga natyra. Derri është një kafshë që nuk ka xhelozi për femrën e tij. Tek njerëzit që vazhdimisht përdorin mishin e derrit vihet re se ndjenja e xhelozisë pakësohet ose shuhet plotësisht.
Filozofi francez Savorin, e pranon dhe e vlerëson ndikimin e të ushqyerit mbi karakterin e njeriut dhe thotë: "Më thuaj mua se çfarë ha që unë të them se çfarë je ti." 

Gjërat e lejuara (hallall) i plotësojnë nevojat
I madhi Zot, ka krijuar shumë ushqime për t'i përdorur ne. Por disa gjëra të dëmshme janë të ndaluara. Allahu (xh.sh.) është i Mëshirshëm dhe i do robërit e Vet, prandaj nuk i ngarkon njerëzit me shumë detyra nga sa ata mund të mbajnë. Njerëzit me lehtësi mund t'i kryejnë urdhërat e Allahut (xh.sh.) e mund të shmangen nga ndalesat e Tij. Çfarë humbet njeriu kur nuk pi pije alkoolike e kur nuk ha mish derri?

Krijuesi e di
Inxhinieri që ka bërë makinerinë e di më mirë se, në cilat kushte dhe si punon. P.sh. në katalog shkruhet se makineria duhet të punojë në 220 volt, ndërsa ne pa ia vënë veshin katalogut, e lëmë të punojë në 500 volt. Mendoni se çdo ndodhë me makinën? Trupi i njeriut është si një motor dhe makineri e mrekullueshme e krijuar nga Allahu i Madhëruar. Pa dyshim Ai e di më së miri se si punon kjo makineri. Meqenëse Allahu (xh.sh.), Krijuesi ynë na e ka ndaluar të hamë mishin e derrit, atëherë ne s'duhet ta përdorim, pasi edhe logjika këtë konkluzion nxjerr.

*Edhe Bibla e ndalon*

8 edhe derri, që e ka thundrën të ndarë por nuk përtypet, është i papastër për ju. Nuk do të hani mishin e tyre dhe nuk do të prekni trupat e tyre të vdekur.Ligji i Përtërirë - Kapitulli 14

7 derrin, sepse është dythundrak dhe e ka këmbën të ndarë, por nuk është ripërtypës; për ju është i papastër.

8 Nuk do të hani nga mishi i tyre dhe nuk do të prekni trupat e tyre të pajetë; për ju janë të papastër.(Levitiku - Kapitulli 11)



Ne Kuran

2:173. 
 (All-llahu) Ua ndaloi juve vetëm të ngordhtën, gjakun, mishin e derrit dhe atë që therret (ngritet zëri me te) jo në emër të All-llahut. E kush shtrëngohet (të hajë nga këto) duke mos pasur për qëllim shijën dhe duke mos tepruar, për të nuk është mëkat. Vërtetë All-llahu falë, është mëshirues.  
5:3. 
 Juve u janë ndaluar (t'i hani): ngordhësira, gjaku, mishi i derrit, ajo që therret jo në emrin e All-llahut, e furmja, e mbytura, e rrëzuarja, e shpuarja (nga briri i tjetrës), ajo që e ka ngrënë egërsira, përveç asaj që arrini ta therrni (para se të ngordhë), ajo që është therrur për idhuj, dhe (u është e ndaluar) të kërkoni me short fatin. Kjo është mëkat ndaj All-llahut. Tashmë, ata që mohuan, humbën shpresën për fenë tuaj (se do të ndërroni), andaj mos u frikësonju atyre, por Mua të më frikësoheni. Sot përsosa për ju fenë tuaj, plotësova ndaj jush dhuntinë Time, zgjodha për ju islamin fe. E kush detyrohet nga uria (të hajë nga të ndaluarat), duke mos anuar dhe duke mos patur qëllim mëkatin, All-llahu falë shumë dhe është mëshirues.  
6:145. 
 Thuaj: "Në atë që më është shpallur mua (në Kur'an) nuk po gjej diçka të ndaluar nga ushqimi, përveç në qoftë se ai (ushqimi) është: coftinë, gjak i derdhur ose mish derri, ai i ndytë, dhe pos asaj që është therrur jo në emër të All-llahut (por të ndonjë idhulli) e që është mëkat

----------


## prenceedi

*Nje pyetje kisha edhe une .......mjekesia*

pulat, ushqehen edhe me jashqitjet e derrit .........*Atehere edhe ato i bie qe te mos ti hame, apo jo..?*

----------


## _Mersin_

Nese pula ushqehet me jashteqitje duhet te rrije shume dite pa ngrene me qellim qe te pastrohet.Porse eshte e mira qe pula mos ushqehet me keto jashteqitje sikurse eshte e mira qe mos i jepet dhe koncetrat peshku ose kockash te cilat e perdorin shume pulari per ta rritur ne peshe pulen artificialisht sepse pula eshte barengrenese dhe jo peshkngrenese apo kockengrenese.Prandaj lindin deformimet gjenetike tek nejrzit dhe tek kafshet sepse i nxjerrin nga natyra e tyre e krijimit prej Zotit.nese ne do na jepej mundesi per me zgjedh nje Pule pularie apo nje pule Kopeshti do zgjidhnim kete te fundit mundesisht te jete ushqyer me ullinj qe te vije era kur te piqet dy ore larg.Shtimi i popullsise se planetit soli dhe ndryshimin natyral te ushqimeve ne OMGJ fakt qe ia humbi shijen dhe cilesine.Ne keto kushte cdo musliman qe e di qe nje pule ka ngrene jashteqitje nuk duhet ta haje ate pulen .

Muslimani eshte i paster dhe ushqehet vetem me ushqime te pastra.Pervec kesaj ruajtja e mendjes dhe trupit nga te keqiat eshte detyre fetare per cdo musliman.Gjithashtu eshte detyre ushqimi i shpirtit me Namaz dhe lutje me qellim qe trupi dhe shpirti te unifikohen ne fuqishmeri.Kush perkujdeset per keto te dyja sigurisht do jetoje nje jete hte lumtur.

----------


## RaPSouL

Mjekesia të falenderoj për këto që solle, do të ishte më mirë të tregosh edhe burimin e gjithë këtyre informacione pasi në forumin shqiptar respektohet e drejta e autorit.

Kët shkrime më lartë jan marrë nga mesazhi.
Gjithë të mirat.

----------


## _Mersin_

> *MJEKSIA.......pyetja ime ishte direkte       duhet ngrene apo jo mishi i pules qe ushqehet me keto koncentrate*


Nese jane te demshem per trupin e njeriut nuk duhet ngrene nese ska dem njeriu prej tyre mund ti hash.Zakonisht ne i perdorim sikurse perdorim ate domaten qe nga nderhyrja gjenetike te duket e kuqe por brenda eshte jeshile.Nese ke mundesi me hanger vetem gjera natyrale kjo eshte me e mira.Nese ske mundesi do hash ato qe ke por kuptohet kur ske alternativa te tjera perzgjedhjeje.


5:3. 
Juve u janë ndaluar (t'i hani): ngordhësira, gjaku, mishi i derrit, ajo që therret jo në emrin e All-llahut, e furmja, e mbytura, e rrëzuarja, e shpuarja (nga briri i tjetrës), ajo që e ka ngrënë egërsira, përveç asaj që arrini ta therrni (para se të ngordhë), ajo që është therrur për idhuj, dhe (u është e ndaluar) të kërkoni me short fatin. Kjo është mëkat ndaj All-llahut. Tashmë, ata që mohuan, humbën shpresën për fenë tuaj (se do të ndërroni), andaj mos u frikësonju atyre, por Mua të më frikësoheni. Sot përsosa për ju fenë tuaj, plotësova ndaj jush dhuntinë Time, zgjodha për ju islamin fe. *E kush detyrohet nga uria , duke mos anuar dhe duke mos patur qëllim mëkatin, All-llahu falë shumë dhe është mëshirues.*

----------


## _Mersin_

Shikoje kete videon

----------


## fisniku-student

*Jeta e fshehtë e milingonave e paraqitur në një ekspozitë*


*Milingonat kanë marrëdhënie sociale mes tyre shumë të ngjashme me vetë njerëzit.*


Për milingonat mund të mendosh se janë qenie të paftuara kur je në piknik. Por një ekspozitë e re në Muzeun Kombëtar të Historisë së Natyrës në kompleksin kulturor Smithsonian në Uaashington, eksploron jetën e tyre. Fotografitë me përmasa njerëzore që janë ekspozuar tregojnë se këto krijesa të vogla kanë marrëdhënie sociale mes tyre, shumë të ngjashme me vetë njerëzit.

Biologu dhe fotografi i natyrës Mark Moffet e përdor aparatin fotografik sikur të ishte mikroskop.

Fotografitë në ekspozitë e tij me titull _"Bujq, luftëtarë, inxhinierë: Jeta e fshehtë e milingonave"_, kanë kapur aspekte dramatike të jetës së tyre të përditshme.

*"Përfshirë ndërtimin e autostradave dhe qyteteve (të tyre), sistemet e komunikimit, detajet si ato organizohen bashkarisht, si ato krijojnë ekipe apo linja prodhimi, siç bëjnë njerëzit nëpër fabrika.".*

Milingonat janë krijesa sociale, shumë të ngjashme me njerëzit. Ekspozita ndjek aktivitetin e llojeve të ndryshme të milingonave duke ndërtuar rrugë, milingona australiane, që kujdesen për të vegjlit apo në përgatitje për betejën.

*"Ata kanë një ritual, gjatë të cilit, duke qëndruar mbi këmbët e tyre të gjata rrotullohen rreth njëra tjetërs. Atëhere kolonia me milingonat më të shkurtëra frikësohet dhe largohet".*

Moffet gjurmon sidomos milingonat e çuditshme dhe të rralla. Ai bën zbulime të ndryshme, si për shembull zakonet e ushqyerjes të një specieje që jeton në baltë në Ekuador, që ai e dokumenton në ekspozitë.

*"Këto ndoshta janë milingonat më të ngadalshme. Ato thuajse nuk lëvizin fare gjatë gjithë ditës dhe zbulova që hanë kërmij. Shikoni këtë kërmill të ndjekur nga një milingonë balte, i cili bën një kthesë dramatike për të shpëtuar"*.

Eskpozita përfshin një skulpturë që paraqet një vendbanim milingonash nën tokë, të derdhur në alumin, si dhe një koloni të gjallë milingonash. Por janë fotografitë ato që tërheqin më shumë 11 vjeçaren Cashmere Johnson dhe nënën e saj Marxhori nga Koloradoja.

Mark Moffett shpreson se vizitorët e muzeut, si familja Johnson, do ta kuptojnë më mirë rëndësinë e milingonave për ekologjinë e planetit tone.
*
"Ekspozita i njeh vizitorët me jetën e këtyre qenieve, duke harruar për një moment se ato janë kaq të vogla. Kupton se ato kanë si të thuash pasionet e tyre dhe një dinamikë që mundëson shumë veprime, të ngjashme me ato tonat*".

Prandaj, thotë Mark Moffett duhet të mendohesh dy herë para se të shkelësh mbi një milingonë, edhe nëse je në piknik. /zeri i amerikes/




> Ndoshta hyn ne pune ky material, ne kete teme qe meriton te konsiderohet e mrekullueshme

----------


## _Mersin_

*NDËSHKIMI I BLETËS SË DEHUR – DËSHMI KUR’ANORE*




Inxh. Abdu’d Daim El Kehil 

Sa here që thellohemi në librin e Allahut të Madhëruar, besimi ynë shtohet dhe forcohet, e krahas tij, edhe dashuria jone për këtë fe të pastër. Arsyeja e kësaj mbështetet në faktet e shumta shkencore me të cilat shndrit ky Kur’an Madhështor dhe të cilat për çdo ditë, si margaritarë të çmuar, zbulohen e vërtetohen nga shkencëtarë të ndryshëm. Kjo, normalisht, na bënë krenar me përkatësinë fetare që kemi. 

Nga çudirat e bletës është edhe ajo që shkencëtaret e quajnë “Fenomeni i dehjes tek Bleta”. Disa bletë gjatë thithjes së nektarit të luleve hasin edhe në disa lëndë dehëse si Etanoli, e cila gjendet në disa fruta të pjekur në natyrë. Bleta me gjuhen e saj thith diç nga ky element dhe mu ashtu siç dehet njeriu, dehet edhe ajo, madje ndodhë të jetë nën ndikimin e asaj lënde plot 48 orë. Gjestet e saj pas konsumimit janë identike me ato të një njeriu të dehur; ajo bëhet armiqësore, e vrazhdë dhe agresive. Ajo mund prish mjaltin duke hedhur këtë lëndë në të, që shpie në helmimin e tij. 

Problematika lind këtu. Allahu i Madhëruar e përshkruan mjaltin si shërues megjithëqë ne mësuam se ajo prishet:

“يَخْرُجُ مِنْ بُطُونِهَا شَرَابٌ مُخْتَلِفٌ أَلْوَانُهُ فِيهِ شِفَاءٌ لِلنَّاسِ

...Nga barqet e tyre (të bletëve) del lëng, ngjyra e të cilit është e ndryshme dhe në të cilin ka shërim (bar-ilaç) për njerëz...”. En Nahl, 69. 

Atëherë çfarë e bën mjaltin të mbrojtur dhe të pastër?

Logjikisht, nëse kihet parasysh mëshira e Allahut të Madhëruar shprehet në faktin që mjaltin e bëri shërim, duhet që t’i ketë bërë edhe mjete mbrojtëse, gjë kjo që shtyri shkencëtarët në studime konkrete për 30 vite me radhë. 

Gjatë këtyre studimeve bleta ishte nën vëzhgim të rreptë dhe pas një kohe të gjatë vërejtën se në çdo zgjua të bletës ka bletë tjera që janë sikur një pjesë alarmuese dhe të cilat ndiejnë erën e bletës së dehur të cilën e luftojnë dhe e largojnë nga zgjoi. 

Ta meditojmë bashkërisht urtësinë me të cilën disponon bota e bletëve. Ato jo vetëm që nuk pranojnë në shoqërinë e tyre një bletë të tillë, por edhe e përzurin dhe ndëshkojnë, ndaj, me plot keqardhje duhet shtruar pyetjen: A nuk janë bletët më të mençura se shumë njerëz?!
Bletët që identifikohen me këtë gjest, fitojnë një imazh të keq në shoqëri megjithëqë prapë, pas kthjelljes totale dhe pastrimit të plotë nga ajo lëndë, i lejohet të hyjë në zgjua. 
Bletët për të mbajtur gjendjen nën kontroll dhe për të pastruar zgjoin prej shembujve të kësaj blete të dehur, vendosin “bee bouncers”, ose thënë, pakëz si humor me këtë gjuhën e sodit, “Bodigarda” të zgjoit. Nëse ajo insiston tek vendi i mbledhjes së mjaltit, atëherë detyra e bletëve mbrojtëse është që t’ia thyejnë këmbët për të parandaluar kështu rimarrjen e kësaj lënde dehëse. 

Allahu i Madhëruar pajisi bletët me aparaturë nëpërmjet së cilës arrijnë të dallojnë bletën e dehur dhe ta largojnë menjëherë nga zgjoi për të mos ardhur deri tek prishja e mjaltit. Bletët madje kanë ligje të prera për ndëshkimin e bletëve të dehura duke filluar nga largimi e deri tek thyerja e këmbëve.

I madhëruar qofsh o Allah! A edhe bletët po refuzuakan alkoolin?

Tashmë, si zakonisht kur të shohim këto fenomene, shtrojmë pyetjen normale: Kush ia mësoi bletës ketë sjellje?Thotë Allahu i Madhëruar:

“رَبُّنَا الَّذِي أَعْطَى كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلْقَهُ ثُمَّ هَدَى

..."Zoti ynë është Ai që çdo sendi i dha formën e vet, pastaj e udhëzoi atë?”. Taha, 50. 
Këtu hasim në legjislacion perfekt. Ndoshta ata kundërshtarët e ligjeve të Islamit që ndalojnë lëndët dehëse dhe urdhërojnë ndëshkimin e alkoolistit, do të kthjellen nga dehja e tyre shpirtërore dhe duke rivlerësuar pozitën e tyre prej qenie me intelekt, do ta pyesin vetveten: Po a nuk duhet ne më shumë se sa bleta ta përfillim këtë ligj?!

----------

